# venomous buddies x2



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

been awhile sense i have been on here and figured i would drop by. these are a few pics of my venomous animals.

the first is my sri lankan palm viper (old pic of when he just started eating full pinks.)
2nd is my formosa monocled cobra
3rd snake is a eastern diamondback rattler (worlds heaviest venomous snake)
4th is a dog toothed cat snake (rear fanged)
5th is a neotropical rattler (worlds most venomous rattlesnake)
6th is a bad pic of my Usambara mountain bush viper

sorry agin about the pics. still dont own a digital camera and camera phones dont have the best quality.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I could only wish i had the balls and cash to own snakes like this. How the fcuk do people own killer snakes?!

Once again, awesome collection you got there Sir, that second pic is great!!


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice ceratophora! Atheris species are my favorite.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks murphy! yeah when you deal with venomous there is no room for mistakes. yes the cobra is def not a broken cobra, he hoods at the first site of me!

jonk- yeah mt horned bush vipers are great def make a great diplay snake. pretty much all species of atheris are very gorgeous snake and in my opinion the best looking right next to some other tree vipers like your Trimeresurus Trigonocephalus and Bothriechis nigroviridis.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing hots you have their man, be careful


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)

You are a mentalist m8 that formosa monocled cobra is the most fukced up thing i've ever seen. Have you got anti venom for all those different spiecies? good luck think you might need it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice snakes man and a definite interesting and unique choice of pets for sure!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I always thought the gaboon viper was the heaviest hot

Great collection makes me want snakes again..


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

psychofish said:


> I always thought the gaboon viper was the heaviest hot
> 
> Great collection makes me want snakes again..


The gabby is the heaviest for weight to length ratio, but the King Cobra can get over 14 foot and is definitely capable of being the heaviest overall.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so i gotta ask... how did you guys get into keeping hots? was it a way to take your snake keeping to the next level, did you guys have friends that introduced you to it, or are you just the sort of people that likes dangerous things? i am just amazed at the amount of dedication it must take to keep these snakes, knowing that one little mistake could prove deadly.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

jonk said:


> I always thought the gaboon viper was the heaviest hot
> 
> Great collection makes me want snakes again..


The gabby is the heaviest for weight to length ratio, but the King Cobra can get over 14 foot and is definitely capable of being the heaviest overall.
[/quote]

True, forgot how long they can get. Did you see the Austin Stevens show when he found his huge King?


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> so i gotta ask... how did you guys get into keeping hots? was it a way to take your snake keeping to the next level, did you guys have friends that introduced you to it, or are you just the sort of people that likes dangerous things? i am just amazed at the amount of dedication it must take to keep these snakes, knowing that one little mistake could prove deadly.


I've always had many different types of reptiles since I was a kid and I just kind of stumbled into into venomous. One day I saved a neonate Crotalus atrox out of a water pit and I wanted to keep him because I though it would be cool. So, I joined some forums and did tons of research and instantly fell in love with arboreal vipers. So I started talking to some people and by fate, I found a guy within a close drive that keeps 50+ arboreal vipers. We talked a bit and he soon became my mentor and taught me the handling techniques and proper skills needed to keep healthy hots.

I now own 6 different species of arboreals and will continue to breed them and add more species to my collection.

They demand great respect, but I feel just as comfortable working with my vipers as people do with they're cornsnakes.

I will have hots the rest of my life because it's a hobby I love and won't give up. I know what the risks are, and are they worth it? For me, the answer is yes.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

psychofish said:


> I always thought the gaboon viper was the heaviest hot
> 
> Great collection makes me want snakes again..


The gabby is the heaviest for weight to length ratio, but the King Cobra can get over 14 foot and is definitely capable of being the heaviest overall.
[/quote]

True, forgot how long they can get. Did you see the Austin Stevens show when he found his huge King?
[/quote]

In my opinion, that guy is a total douche bag. You know the show is staged when he goes to EAST Africa and finds a WEST African Gaboon Viper. All of the animals looked way too healthy to be wild specimens. The only thing I liked is when he got tagged by the Snouted Cobra, and he deserved that the way he acted in that encounter.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow man you got some big balls.

very nice collection of snakes. thanks for sharing


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks everyone for the replies!

the king cobra is not the heaviest venomous snake in the world, its just the largest. its like the komodo dragon dragon and croc monitor. the croc monitor gets a lot larger but the komodo is just a lot heavier. the king cobra for its size gets 20lbs at the most at 18 feet. the gabbys record was 25lbs and the eastern holds the world record for the heaviest at 34lbs.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> so i gotta ask... how did you guys get into keeping hots? was it a way to take your snake keeping to the next level, did you guys have friends that introduced you to it, or are you just the sort of people that likes dangerous things? i am just amazed at the amount of dedication it must take to keep these snakes, knowing that one little mistake could prove deadly.


like my signature says im really intrested in big mean reptiles and nothing grabs my attention more then something that produces toxins for use in its everyday life. im planing within the next year or two to go back to school for toxinology.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Amazing collection you have there. What type of security do you have for the room they're in and on the tanks themselves?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats a deadly collection of snakes as well. I always thought a rattlesnake would be a cool pet to own.


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

sweet cobra


----------

